# safety inspection and tune-up for a residential gas furnace



## ra533yahoo (Jun 16, 2011)

I plan to hire a technician to have a safety inspection and tune-up for my residential gas furnace. 

Do you know:
1. how they charge, for example, separately charge for diagnostic and repair?
2. how can I know the technician is certified to do this job? 
3. after finishing, will they give me a document about how to inspect and tune-up?
Thank you very much!


----------



## cascadehvac (Apr 27, 2011)

typically there is a flat rate charge for an inspection. 
any repairs recomended would be separate.
they should leave you documentation of what was checked
make sure your contractor is licensed and bonded


----------



## ra533yahoo (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for answering my questions Cascadehvac.

May I ask what is the name of license, which you mention?

Thank you for help very much. 




cascadehvac said:


> typically there is a flat rate charge for an inspection.
> any repairs recomended would be separate.
> they should leave you documentation of what was checked
> make sure your contractor is licensed and bonded


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

Please ask your question over at www.DIYChatroom.com. This site is for pros only.

Thanks.


----------

